
Show HN: Epiverse – kind of like AlienTube for all websites - MelSchlemming
https://epiverse.co/
======
tobylane
When you say alientube for all websites I think this replaces comment threads
from websites (eg Disqus on blogs) with Reddit comments from where that site
was submitted to Reddit. That would be something I install.

This looks nice but like the others I've seen doing the same thing I'm not
interested until it's big.

~~~
MelSchlemming
Yes, that's literally what it does.. (in addition to allowing users to comment
on webpages)

Well it doesn't actually _replace_ the other comments I guess, it just lets
you view the Reddit ones as well. There's a demo on the home page, you don't
even need to install it to try it.

------
MelSchlemming
So I posted this around 9 months ago, and was given some great feedback.
Specifically that to attract users, it helps to have some content in place
already.

The extension is a web discussion tool that allows users to view and post
comments on all webpages. I've now included the ability to view the
corresponding Reddit comments as well, which I think is pretty useful.

Please let me know what you think, any feedback is greatly appreciated.

E: Unfortunately it doesn't work well on HackerNews threads, due to the way
items are presented as URLs. I can make an exception which would fix it, if
people are interested?

